# Atlas mill , complete , stand , extras loaded, for sale $2,000.



## Silverbullet (Feb 12, 2018)

Since I don't do the listings right . And I use the craigslist to help you guys I will have you . Pm me so I then can tell you the number and place . I was kinda hinted to stop listing things there. 
So this can stay one day or week up to the crowd.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2018)

Why would he feel like this. Just what was said and how was it said?

 "Bill"


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 12, 2018)

A fella in California didn't like copying the listing number and pasting it into his own C-list browser.   Lazy??? So he complained to SB. that it wasn't being done right, or something to that effect.

SB, just continue as you were..  I surely appreciated all the searching you were saving me!  So can you post the Atlas number?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2018)

+1 - Keep on Posting 'em!


----------



## dlane (Feb 12, 2018)

One or two listings  ok but nine or ten was a little much , took up most of the new posts section.
I don’t believe I was that fella in California , but I did post instructions how to post links using amazon fire tablets in one of  SBs adds.
. I surely appreciated all the searching you were saving me! ,,,,, sounds lazy ??.
And entering the listing # comes up no listing found out here ! 
Look at this thread https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/craigslist-ads.66527/


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 12, 2018)

Like I said I don't know how to do the things you say are easy , to me I can rewind recoil springs in my hands and install them in all kinds of engines . E a sy for me cause I've been doing them for fifty years. I'd bet $500.  That not one on here can do it or as quickly. When I ever figure it out I'd do it that way. I copy pictures but they show up the next day on this pad not instantly. So if I find really good deals I put them on . Oh don't worry it won't be many ill be busy on another site.


----------



## hss cutter (Feb 13, 2018)

one here sb but yes they really are hard to do if you don't know how keep posting


----------



## RandyM (Feb 13, 2018)

hss cutter said:


> one here sb but yes they really are hard to do if you don't know how *keep posting*



I agree, you are not doing anything wrong. There are some here that don't seem to want to use all the tools available on this forum to make their experience here more enjoyable. It is as simple as just going to that section and marking it read and then none of those posts will continue to show in the search. It really is only a couple of clicks of the button and a very small adjustment on ones part.

SB, keep doing what makes ya happy.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 15, 2018)

Here is the link to the machine spoken of. If I made a mistake here sorry. I am still getting moved out of the cave so I lack some skills yet.

Might be totally complete. I see the arbor and overarm in the cabinet in storage. I would assume the outboard arbor support is probably there as well. But 2K for a Horizontal Atlas? I have a decent enough one but I would not pay that for one.

https://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-horizontal-mill-machine/6479934402.html


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey thanks for that! I was curious where it was located.  Looks like it's very well equipped too.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't think anything's missing , the cabinet is full of the other parts and lots more. Ck the eBay prices , no cabinet missing lots of parts selling for over $1,500 . I have pictures but they won't load , says not enough memory on my pop up alarm window. The $500 complete machines only come in a leep year.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone use SearchTempest?  Never would have found my mill without it
Mark


----------



## dlane (Feb 16, 2018)

No but I I’ll check it out tomorrow


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 25, 2018)

I use the Search Tempest search engine also.  Works well on Craigslist listings outside of your area.


----------



## westsailpat (Feb 25, 2018)

It's funny how some people react to seeing a  CL/bay add posted , me I appreciate even if it isn't in my back yard . I'm still waiting for that Bench-Master mill Silverbullet , haha .


----------

